# tagging your blog???



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

So when you blog, do you use the same tags for every post???


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

From what im told Dave you should use mostly the same but add a few that are relevant to what your blogging about

Again, im no SEO guy, but this what ive been told

good to see you here!

www.dunritepropertyservices.com
www.powerwashingwestfield.com


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Whats happening Dunright, Im glad you made it over here, lots of great folks here


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> So when you blog, do you use the same tags for every post???


No... You shouldn't do that. Tags are merely an extension of the keyword with a few related items.

For Example... The topic and main keyword for our post is "Pressure Washing Sidewalks"

Some appropriate tags would be

power washing
sidewalk cleaning
maintenance
dirty sidewalk

Done....

You don't need to add lots of tags this is sort of spammy. 3-5 relevant tags and you're good. Tags can actually show up as results in SERPS, leading the visitor into the actual blog post.


----------

